# Professional help needed ! Cutting Diet



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Guys can any one put my mind at rest, and just give my cutting diet the thumbs up or give me their thoughts :thumb:

Current Weight 90kg > BF 10.3%

Aim Maintain muscle mass and decrease BF

7:00 55g Whey, 5g L-Glutamine, 5g Creapure and 10g BCAA's + 80g Oats With light soy milk

8:00 1 Serving of Superpump 250

8:20 TRAIN

9:30 PWO 55g Whey, 30g Maltodex, 30g Dex, 5g BCAA's + 5g Creapure

11:00 200g Lean Beef Mince + 125g Steamed brown rice + 2 full eggs

2:00 200g Chicken + 125g Steamed brown rice

5:00 55g Whey + 30g Ultra fine oats + Large serving mixed nuts

7:30/8:00 200g Chicken/ Steak + 250g mixed veg

10:00/10:30 1 Serving CNP Pro Peptide

All help will be greatly appreciated and everyone will be blessed with REPS :tongue:

Bam


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Looks fine mate, the 125g of rice is cooked yes? if not it should be round 80g dry

5:00 meal you could drop the oats and cut back nuts to 30g if you need to cut back more.

Its the cardio which will help the cut more TBH, the protein levels are high enough to promote muscle growth.

Perhaps a small dose of T3 if you are assisted?


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Magic Torch your always here to give me a helping hand 

What would you suggest I do with my Cardio I was thinking of tapering as Im now cutting for 15 week cycle.

What do you think of this

PWO Cardio

Incline Treadmill Walk/ Bike/ X-Trainer HR @ 135-140

Week 1+2+3 20 Mins

Week 4+5+6 30 Mins

Week 8-15 40 Mins

Fat Loss Aids

Week 3+4 ECA Stack 3xED

Week 7+8 ECA Stack 3xED

Week 11+12	CLEN @ 80mcg ED

Week 14+15 CLEN @ 80mcg ED

what would you do buddy ?


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Ok dont do anything like that lol

For a comp i have an end date in mind of when I want to look my best, the closer I get I might lower the cardio and up the food if I'm cutting well. Use the mirror to tell mate!

Personally I would leave the ECA and Clen for now. I would do T3 instead, as its better for dieting IMO.

Hit the cardio at 30min in the am (training days) and 30min pre bed everyday.

Every 2 weeks look in mirror and if you've tightened up stay the same, if your coming in too much ease off the post WO cardio. If you havent done enough perhaps add some more cardio. When you hit 1hr pre bed then I would say thats enough and cut food back a little. Food should be the last to go and you want to hold mass, cardio should be 65-75% of max BPM

If your getting close to your target week and you are not close to your condition, then hit some Clen (but it will burn mass you use it sparingly).

ECA I would use if you feel your cardio/workouts are tough. at 20mins Post WO cardio you shouldn't need it!!

Thats kinda what I do.

J


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Hhhmmm I see what ur saying

Im currently putting my cardio in PWO due to clients and time issues, so what would recommend time wise ? Would you not tapper up from 20-30-40 and keep diet same throughout ?

What would you do if you were forced to cardio PWO ?

Bam cheers mate it wont even let me rep u any more lol over load


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

The Bam said:


> Hhhmmm I see what ur saying
> 
> Im currently putting my cardio in PWO due to clients and time issues, so what would recommend time wise ? Would you not tapper up from 20-30-40 and keep diet same throughout ?
> 
> ...


I'd keep the diet the same throughout UNLESS 1) your doing more than 90mins per day (then drop food) or 2) you are losing too much weight (then add food)

Do the 40mins am cardio every day regardless, then the PWO cardio on weights days. Once the PWO cardio is tapered up to 40mins PWO then start to cut food down a little.

Thats how I would play it dude.


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

How long would you allow yourself to taper up to 40 mins PWO cardio Torch ?

3 weeks ?

like

week 1 20mins

week 2 30mins

week 3 40mins

Or would you allow longer ?

Are you really that against running ECA or clen ? if so why ? I love running ECA with a passion I feel like running everywhere and head butting walls on it lol


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

The Bam said:


> How long would you allow yourself to taper up to 40 mins PWO cardio Torch ?
> 
> 3 weeks ?
> 
> ...


I dont really need it mate TBH! I leave it untill I do, think you can get too used to those things and if the fat loss slows, what else can you do?! The Eph is decent if your struggling to do cardio after workout cause you aint had enough food, so I'd wait until the cals come down then use it!

Clen is very catabolic! Why burn good muscle if you dont need it!!


----------



## The Bam (Dec 4, 2007)

Thats brill mate

And what do u recon about the PWO cardio do you think I should taper as said and if so how long would you give to tapper up to 40-45 mins ?

cheers


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

Start with 30mins mate and add 5min every fortnight - if you aint losing enough!


----------

